

FT: Galaxy S3 to beat iPhone on sales - vibrunazo
https://plus.google.com/u/0/113457471429583444041/posts/GDsk3fVWSEs

======
Tyrannosaurs
Two things:

1) The HN title of this doesn't tally with what the article actually says
(which is that the iPhone 4S is still outselling the S3 and it makes no
predictions about future sales of the S3)

2) Is brand new phone sells nearly as well as 9 month old phone due for a
major upgrade in 3 months really a story?

~~~
kip_
Regarding #2, no, it's not a story, it's linkbait and happens every year.

